# LtD is forum member # 25,000



## Monello

That is all.


----------



## Grumpy

Tell him what he's won, Sharon.


----------



## vraiblonde

Congratulations, @LtD


----------



## GWguy

So...... is there a way to see what my index is?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Whose MPD is it?


----------



## stgislander

Chris0nllyn said:


> Whose MPD is it?


I think he/she is new.  Didn't recognize my sarcasm.


----------



## Monello

I heard when he/she signed on, confetti rained down on their keyboard.


----------



## Grumpy

stgislander said:


> I think he/she is new.  Didn't recognize my sarcasm.





Monello said:


> I heard when he/she signed on, confetti rained down on their keyboard.



 Y'all making some horrible assumptions with this 'he/she', don't you realize it's 2019??


----------



## stgislander

Grumpy said:


> Y'all making some horrible assumptions with this 'he/she', don't you realize it's 2019??


Ze?


----------



## GWguy

stgislander said:


> Ze?


It.  or is it zit?


----------



## TPD




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## GWguy

David said:


> View your Member page:
> 
> https://forums.somd.com/members/gwguy.17997/
> 
> The # in the URL: 17997


Thanx!  I was looking all thru the member page, never thought to look at the URL.


----------



## RoseRed

617?  That can't be right, can it?


----------



## RoseRed

David said:


> If that's what it says... The original numbers came over from vBulletin. I'm 251. Everyone under 250 gets a free car!
> 
> _Note: The car is a joke._


We must be super old!  

All aboard!


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> 617?  That can't be right, can it?


It can't be, as mine shows 335 and I joined a few months after the great migration of '01.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> It can't be, as mine shows 335 and I joined a few months after the great migration of '01.


I was a member before that.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> I was a member before that.


Exactly my point.  Everyone from the March 2001 migration should have a number lower than mine.  :cornfused:


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> Exactly my point.  Everyone from the March 2001 migration should have a number lower than mine.  :cornfused:


What say @David


----------



## Monello

David said:


> If that's what it says... The original numbers came over from vBulletin. I'm 251. Everyone under 250 gets a free car!
> 
> _Note: The car is a joke._


----------



## Bann

https://forums.somd.com/members/bann.8275/
		


I registered in March 2016.   

(The GS Birthdate)


----------



## GWguy

Hmm.  So Bann is 8275, registered in March 2016.
I'm 17997, registered in Sept 2007.
Not sequential, maybe numbers get re-used if an account gets deleted?


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> Hmm.  So Bann is 8275, registered in March 2016.
> I'm 17997, registered in Sept 2007.
> 
> 
> Bann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://forums.somd.com/members/bann.8275/
> 
> 
> 
> I registered in March 2016.
> 
> (The GS Birthdate)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.  So Bann is 8275, registered in March 2016.
> I'm 17997, registered in Sept 2007.
> Not sequential, maybe numbers get re-used if an account gets deleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sequential, maybe numbers get re-used if an account gets deleted?
Click to expand...

2016?  I thought it was 2006?


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> 2016?  I thought it was 2006?


You're right, I took her at her post, didn't look it up.

Nebermind.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> You're right, I took her at her post, didn't look it up.
> 
> Nebermind.


No worries.  She got it wrong, too!


----------



## Monello

GWguy said:


> Hmm.  So Bann is 8275, registered in March 2016.
> I'm 17997, registered in Sept 2007.
> Not sequential, maybe numbers get re-used if an account gets deleted?


For a small payment, I can get you bumped up on the list.


----------



## Monello

littlelady said:


> What is up with this thread?
> 
> It makes me wonder what y’all think is important.


David is giving away cars.


----------



## littlelady

Monello said:


> David is giving away cars.



Thanks for the laugh.  I can, always, count on you.


----------



## GWguy

Monello said:


> For a small payment, I can get you bumped up on the list.




Let me guess.....  you know people...


----------



## Monello

GWguy said:


> Let me guess.....  you know people...



You can't begin to imagine.


----------



## Kyle

Monello said:


> I heard when he/she signed on, confetti rained down on their keyboard.


Are you sure that wasn't a sneeze?


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> I think he/she is new.  Didn't recognize my sarcasm.


?   I never can either, so....


----------



## Bann

RoseRed said:


> 2016?  I thought it was 2006?


   Must have been tired when I typed _that_ !  

It was 2006, for sure!


----------



## Bann

Monello said:


> David is giving away cars.



I got my superdeeduper SOMD decorder ring in the mail.


----------

